# Zero nic dental problems



## Hooked (1/10/17)

Does *zero nic juice* cause any dental problems e.g. gum recession, discolouration of teeth? 
I'd be interested in hearing from those of you who vape zero nic.

(I've found a few articles which state that nicotine causes gum recession, but that would be the case whether you're vaping or smoking and thus isn't correlated to e-liquids specifically.)

Any dentists / oral hygienists on the fourm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Does *zero nic juice* cause any dental problems e.g. gum recession, discolouration of teeth?
> I'd be interested in hearing from those of you who vape zero nic.
> 
> (I've found a few articles which state that nicotine causes gum recession, but that would be the case whether you're vaping or smoking and thus isn't correlated to e-liquids specifically.)
> ...



Do those articles link or refer to any research on the matter? If not, then I ignore it. Any proper journalist will link or refer to peer reviewed research as proof.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Friep (1/10/17)

Just my 2c vaping is sweet. Then it causes us to salivate. Saliva contains amylase. Amylase may contribute towards tooh decay but by practicing good oral hygiene there should not be any concern. To add to this since I have started vaping the nicotine stains on my teeth got way better then when I where on the stinkies and thats with nic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (1/10/17)

Friep said:


> Just my 2c vaping is sweet. Then it causes us to salivate. Saliva contains amylase. Amylase may contribute towards tooh decay but by practicing good oral hygiene there should not be any concern. To add to this since I have started vaping the nicotine stains on my teeth got way better then when I where on the stinkies and thats with nic.



Just a note. It's not nicotine that stains teeth. It's the tar in the cigarettes. Nicotine is colorless.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Friep (1/10/17)

zadiac said:


> Just a note. It's not nicotine that stains teeth. It's the tar in the cigarettes. Nicotine is colorless.


I agree 100% with this but in afrikaans we call them nicotine vleke...


----------



## zadiac (1/10/17)

Friep said:


> I agree 100% with this but in afrikaans we call them nicotine vleke...



Lol......ek is ook Afrikaans.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Friep (1/10/17)

zadiac said:


> Lol......ek is ook Afrikaans.



Lol was nou net bekomerd ek het die term virkeerd. Verskoon my speling

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (1/10/17)

Friep said:


> Lol was nou net bekomerd ek het die term virkeerd. Verskoon my speling



Als reg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (1/10/17)

This topic kind of grinds my gears it's the latest thing antivapers say to me. Your tooth will fall out from that stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (1/10/17)

zadiac said:


> Do those articles link or refer to any research on the matter? If not, then I ignore it. Any proper journalist will link or refer to peer reviewed research as proof.



@Zodiac, I agree with you about the research, but my question pertains to *zero nic* juice, for which I have been unable to find any articles, whether linked to research or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/10/17)

Friep said:


> This topic kind of grinds my gears it's the latest thing antivapers say to me. Your tooth will fall out from that stuff



@Friep fortunately I haven't yet had someone say that to me, but I think we owe it to ourselves to find out if there's any reason to be concerned. I don't see why there should be, based on the ingredients of juice and the fact that only artificial sweeteners are used, but it would still be good to hear from someone in the dental field who can give an objective opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (1/10/17)

Friep said:


> Just my 2c vaping is sweet. Then it causes us to salivate. Saliva contains amylase. Amylase may contribute towards tooh decay but by practicing good oral hygiene there should not be any concern. To add to this since I have started vaping the nicotine stains on my teeth got way better then when I where on the stinkies and thats with nic.



@Friep oh, without a doubt, stinkies discolour the teeth - it's all the muck that's in them! And speaking of saliva, when I was still on Nicorette (nicotine chewing gum) I asked my dentist whether all the chewing (a lot!!) could harm my teeth. She replied that actually it was good for the teeth, because while you're chewing you're producing saliva and saliva helps to kill bacteria in the mouth. So if you're producing saliva when you vape then the same would surely apply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Zodiac, I agree with you about the research, but my question pertains to *zero nic* juice, for which I have been unable to find any articles, whether linked to research or not.



Zadiac, not Zodiac. Zodiac is another user on this forum, and you tagged him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (2/10/17)

zadiac said:


> Zadiac, not Zodiac. Zodiac is another user on this forum, and you tagged him.


Oops sorry! @zadiac @Zodiac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (2/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Friep oh, without a doubt, stinkies discolour the teeth - it's all the muck that's in them! And speaking of saliva, when I was still on Nicorette (nicotine chewing gum) I asked my dentist whether all the chewing (a lot!!) could harm my teeth. She replied that actually it was good for the teeth, because while you're chewing you're producing saliva and saliva helps to kill bacteria in the mouth. So if you're producing saliva when you vape then the same would surely apply.


I agree with this saliva does kill bacteria in the moth but found this article on amylase: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8373987 and then this part in the article: Amylase bound to bacteria in plaque may facilitate dietary starch hydrolysis to provide additional glucose for metabolism by plaque microorganisms in close proximity to the tooth surface. The resulting lactic acid produced may be added to the pool of acid in plaque to contribute to tooth demineralization.
I understand this as if there is a litle starch available in close proximity to the tooth it might assist in the breakdown of your teeth by adding lactic acid to the mix.
But I am still sure practicing good oral hygiene and not having a vape after you brushed your teeth at night there should be no effects. But I am no expert and would love to read about what the experts say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

